
Why I care about commit quality - david90
https://m.oursky.com/i-care-about-commit-quality-so-should-you-19b7fac8a408
======
onion2k
The article doesn't mention it, but you can lint your git commits to enforce a
style (eg
[https://github.com/jorisroovers/gitlint](https://github.com/jorisroovers/gitlint)).
Developers are human, and will sometimes forget to follow a process so using a
tool to improve quality is more likely to achieve the desired result.

Alternatively, use a tool that makes commits in a more rigorous way. Eg
[https://github.com/commitizen/cz-cli](https://github.com/commitizen/cz-cli)

